# Houghton Lake



## rcurrie (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm going to be up there the weekend of 1-27. I was wondering how the ice on the lake is since this has been a strange winter.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

rcurrie said:


> I'm going to be up there the weekend of 1-27. I was wondering how the ice on the lake is since this has been a strange winter.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Try the search function at the top, there has already been lotsa posts and reports on HL. Heard they just got about a foot of snow over the past couple days so be careful!

The weekend of 1/27 is the second weekend of Tip-Up-Town (South side DNR launch) so if your going to be fishing the east and north ends usually are less busy. Try to stay out of the mainstream of the snowmobilers!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Lots of thin/rotten spots covered by snow. They make nice traps for quads, people on foot and snowmobiles.


----------



## DROPTINE 14 (Jan 20, 2006)

There is open water on the north end , the ice is spongey in places. but alot of the lake is solid. we had 4" of water sitting on top the ice last night from the weight of the snow on the ice. just be carefull i don't want to be rescuing people from the middle of the lake it takes too long to get there.


----------



## rcurrie (Oct 7, 2010)

I dont think I'll be in the middle, we are renting a shanty from Lymans. That's if they have any out by then.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

Droptine I think you and the boys will be busy out there tip up town weekends.


----------



## DROPTINE 14 (Jan 20, 2006)

for that reason i wont be fishing this weekend..it takes too long to get to the station from the ice. although a couple years ago i watched a guy run himself over with his snowmobile while fishing.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

well that would be something to witness...


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

rcurrie said:


> I dont think I'll be in the middle, we are renting a shanty from Lymans. That's if they have any out by then.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I went by Lymans today and it looks like all there shantys are not on the ice yet. Still got a day or so yet.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

DROPTINE 14 said:


> ......although a couple years ago i watched a guy run himself over with his snowmobile while fishing.


Shoot, I didnt think anyone saw me! LOL! :yikes:


----------



## jallen370 (Dec 16, 2006)

rcurrie said:


> I dont think I'll be in the middle, we are renting a shanty from Lymans. That's if they have any out by then.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Just talked to Lymon's unless there is a miracle in the next day you cannot fish the South Shore. Cannot get out to the weed bed, too much water on the ice.


----------



## pse1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Is there safe ice for quads on the east side of houghton lake? headed up friday fishing .


----------



## HardWaterSpartan (Feb 6, 2010)

pse1 said:


> Is there safe ice for quads on the east side of houghton lake? headed up friday fishing .


I was out all over east bay last weekend. 8"-12" of good ice.


----------



## Fire7625 (Dec 20, 2010)

Is there any place to get on to East bay? I know there is a beach/park in Prudenville behind the DQ. Can you park there and get on the ice?


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

fire7625 said:


> is there any place to get on to east bay? I know there is a beach/park in prudenville behind the dq. Can you park there and get on the ice?


yes


----------



## Fire7625 (Dec 20, 2010)

RiverRanger said:


> yes


Is there water on top if the ice in East bay, I almost always fish on southshore but heard its has 4 " of water on top of the ice. Coming up this weekend and just checking if we can get on and how far offshore we can get?


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

The whole lake has an awful lot of slush on it.measured 10 inches of slop in spots in the east bay. All of the open water has been blanketed with snow. Evereryone be VERY careful out there!!! I don't believe lymans will have any shanties out for this weekend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

Fire7625 said:


> Is there water on top if the ice in East bay, I almost always fish on southshore but heard its has 4 " of water on top of the ice. Coming up this weekend and just checking if we can get on and how far offshore we can get?


When I was up there last weekend there was a couple of slushy spots close to shore, now I hear they got dumped with more snow and have no clue what I am going to up against this weekend, all I know dragging a jet sled with about a 100lb of gear on it is going to be grueling, I need to pick me up a snowmobile.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

RiverRanger said:


> When I was up there last weekend there was a couple of slushy spots close to shore, now I hear they got dumped with more snow and have no clue what I am going to up against this weekend, all I know dragging a jet sled with about a 100lb of gear on it is going to be grueling, I need to pick me up a snowmobile.


If its is bad as I've heard the only thing a sled is going to do is make more work for you, as in getting it stuck/unstuck. Will just have to wait and see, right not I'm planning on walking and going as light as possible. Going to try my new $12 plastic mixing tray sled and haul out a Hand auger, 5 gal bucket, a couple of rods, a couple of tip-ups, about half of my "ficious jig" collection, some minnows and a few "light" beers. Again, nothing to heavy.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Burksee said:


> If its is bad as I've heard the only thing a sled is going to do is make more work for you, as in getting it stuck/unstuck. Will just have to wait and see, right not I'm planning on walking and going as light as possible. Going to try my new $12 plastic mixing tray sled and haul out a Hand auger, 5 gal bucket, a couple of rods, a couple of tip-ups, about half of my "ficious jig" collection, some minnows and a few "light" beers. Again, nothing to heavy.


Will be lighter coming back in with the beers gone:lol:


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

Burksee said:


> If its is bad as I've heard the only thing a sled is going to do is make more work for you, as in getting it stuck/unstuck. Will just have to wait and see, right not I'm planning on walking and going as light as possible. Going to try my new $12 plastic mixing tray sled and haul out a Hand auger, 5 gal bucket, a couple of rods, a couple of tip-ups, about half of my "ficious jig" collection, some minnows and a few "light" beers. Again, nothing to heavy.


This may sound a little funny, but i made some homemade PVC skis to attach to my Jet Sled XL, hoping that the skinny ski's cut through the thick snow rather than pulling that sled and snow with it. Last weekend was take six steps, stop, take six steps, stop I am praying this works better, we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

They just posted this on 9 and 10 News up here, the photos were taken last week, and it's really cold today, but we've had a lot of snow up here...

http://www.9and10news.com/story/165...on-lake-ice-not-safe-for-tip-up-town-festival


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey River Ranger that looks pretty sweet! :coolgleam

If you going to be out on the EB of HL Saturday afternoon I'll keep an eye out for you, you won&#8217;t be hard to spot with that rig! 

I do remember reading somewhere someone tried PVC and had issues with it cracking. A lot of the sled runner I&#8217;ve seen that style have been made/bent out of 1" galvanized conduit.


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

RiverRanger said:


> This may sound a little funny, but i made some homemade PVC skis to attach to my Jet Sled XL, hoping that the skinny ski's cut through the thick snow rather than pulling that sled and snow with it. Last weekend was take six steps, stop, take six steps, stop I am praying this works better, we will just have to wait and see.


Just a thought, but you may want to try waxing the bottom of the sled too!
some ski wax if you have some, but automotive wax will work in a pinch, just wipe it on. no need to buff it out, as the first few feet of dragging will take care of that.


----------



## BrianDurga (Dec 29, 2011)

I went fishing this past monday thru Wenesday on houghton. I can tell you that the south east bay has about 8-10 inches of ice. but the bad news is the snow. its about a foot thick and is pushng the ice down making the water come up. So maybe by the time you get there the water will come up into the snow and making new ice. The fishing on those days sucked, but I tried. and to spread the word, Higgins is still not safe for smelt town. On monday I seen dark spots in the ice, meaning still too thin, but at least it was covered. If any one needs 8inch jiffy auger blades (3538), Lymans on the lake has them for 15. amazon had them for 38. so its a good deal


----------



## BrianDurga (Dec 29, 2011)

KS up north said:


> Just a thought, but you may want to try waxing the bottom of the sled too!
> some ski wax if you have some, but automotive wax will work in a pinch, just wipe it on. no need to buff it out, as the first few feet of dragging will take care of that.


 I thing those T couplings in the pvc will dig into the snow


----------



## BrianDurga (Dec 29, 2011)

fishman210 said:


> The whole lake has an awful lot of slush on it.measured 10 inches of slop in spots in the east bay. All of the open water has been blanketed with snow. Evereryone be VERY careful out there!!! I don't believe lymans will have any shanties out for this weekend.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 they did, I seen about 6 in front of their store


----------



## BrianDurga (Dec 29, 2011)

Fire7625 said:


> Is there any place to get on to East bay? I know there is a beach/park in Prudenville behind the DQ. Can you park there and get on the ice?


 yes, behind a bar grill type place, there is a park and it has parking


----------



## BrianDurga (Dec 29, 2011)

I drove on east bay yesterday. and it had water in areas of the relief cracks, so not every area had water, but with the new snow, I think the water will spread


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Went by Lymans yesterday and all there shanties we still on shore. I saw another report that said they called Lymans and they said they were not going to put them out. There were quite a few people fishing in front of Lymans and there were a few portable shaties set up out there. There were a couple of shanties down toward the west end off the road that goes by the trading post. There was a lot of wet spots showing out there, which may be a good thing with the temps we have now. It is 0 here now so tonight it will well below. Everyone be careful and have a safe weekend


----------



## pilgs (Feb 4, 2010)

KS up north said:


> Just a thought, but you may want to try waxing the bottom of the sled too!
> some ski wax if you have some, but automotive wax will work in a pinch, just wipe it on. no need to buff it out, as the first few feet of dragging will take care of that.


Or you could try some non-chloric silicone based kitchen lubricant. It creates a surface 500 times more slippery than any cooking oil.


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

Burksee said:


> Hey River Ranger that looks pretty sweet! :coolgleam
> 
> If you going to be out on the EB of HL Saturday afternoon I'll keep an eye out for you, you wont be hard to spot with that rig!
> 
> I do remember reading somewhere someone tried PVC and had issues with it cracking. A lot of the sled runner Ive seen that style have been made/bent out of 1" galvanized conduit.


I am going to be on the East Bay side Saturday morning, not really sure how long I am staying. If I get some work done around the cabin Friday night I may stay the entire day, but then again that will depend on what time I leave KilKare too.

I understand the PVC will not hold up, this is truley just an experament I am hoping to purchase a snowmobile next year then I wont have to worry about any runners and if I do Then I will go metal, this whole PVC thing cost around twenty dollars.

KS, I did try wax and silicone nothing worked for me.


----------



## jallen370 (Dec 16, 2006)

Fire7625 said:


> Is there any place to get on to East bay? I know there is a beach/park in Prudenville behind the DQ. Can you park there and get on the ice?


I guess we are good to go this weekend then. Got the venison out tonight. JA


----------



## Fire7625 (Dec 20, 2010)

jallen370 said:


> I guess we are good to go this weekend then. Got the venison out tonight. JA


Meet you in Chelsea at the parking lot around 10. If Houghton lake does not look good we can try lake Missaukee it right down 55.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

RR, I hear ya! We're heading up this afternoon. Be at the KK of dinner too! Going to take the family to TUT parade Sat AM, if I get out to fish it will be Sat afternoon.


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

Burksee said:


> RR, I hear ya! We're heading up this afternoon. Be at the KK of dinner too! Going to take the family to TUT parade Sat AM, if I get out to fish it will be Sat afternoon.


I'm taking my kids to TUT for the 1st time. What time is the parade?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DROPTINE 14 (Jan 20, 2006)

it starts at 9:30.......just a reminder that the lake is still not safe. and now it is covered in slush (atleast the north end).
I will be there with


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

I don't plan on going on the ice. Just up to the cottage for the weekend.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Report from a friend.....10" of slush off of Flint Rd. and a many other spots around the lake. He said it was miserable walking and quads and sleds were getting stuck a lot. One quad had broken through and was hanging on by its back end. Guys were trying to pull it out when he came in this morning.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I will be getting a few steelhead through the ice and checking for weak spots on Houghton Lake by watching the 6:00 news


----------



## bowman68 (Feb 11, 2007)

Just came back from the end of Flint Rd lots of guys out but man it looks crapy out there. I live within spittin distance from there so I walk the dog or ride the quad there every night after work it sure looks different tonight. Most guy were way left and south of  but there were a few straght out 1 was real close to where there was open water not too long ago.


----------



## KPOD (Nov 17, 2009)

Robert Holmes said:


> I will be getting a few steelhead through the ice and checking for weak spots on Houghton Lake by watching the 6:00 news


Awesome! Always wondered how it would be bringing up a steelhead of salmon through the ice.


----------



## Grajczyk1986 (Jan 13, 2012)

SO I'll be coming up the second weekend of Tip Up Town. Was Wondering WHen the Polar Bear Dip lines starts assembling.lol


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

You don't have to worry about any lines. The first weekend crew will have the snow flatened down so it will be able to freeze next week:yikes:


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I watched several quads struggle and get stuck in the slush Saturday. Many areas out there are deep slush covered with a thin layer of snow. Lots of drifts made going with enough speed to keep from getting stuck in the slush a real pain. A few spots I didn't dare let off the throttle on the sled. Still large areas of open water, one sled went through and the rider was hurt.

Signs all around town were warning of unsafe ice. There was about 12" of good snow for riding on the trails.

Fishing was SLOW, one 3" perch. Nobody was fishing very far from shore.


----------



## Fire7625 (Dec 20, 2010)

Just got back from Houghton 8 to 10 inch of ice out front of Lymans. Fishing was very very slow. :sad: Ice was good, no water or slush.


----------



## Grajczyk1986 (Jan 13, 2012)

Our cottage is on the north shore. How is the ice there and in the east bay?? and also wherecan I park and walk out on the ice if I wanna go out on the east bay? and also how r themiddle grounds?


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

Lyman's pulled there shanties out on the ice yesterday and today.


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

Grajczyk1986 said:


> Our cottage is on the north shore. How is the ice there and in the east bay?? and also wherecan I park and walk out on the ice if I wanna go out on the east bay? and also how r themiddle grounds?


On the East Bay side, at the Burger King head towards the Lake and you will see a small park with some parking there.


----------



## pse1 (Jan 5, 2012)

east bay ice was fine last weekend 8 to 10", I parked at harveys marina there is plenty of parking and not a long walk either .


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

how much snow is on the ice? trying to decide which shanty I want drag out up there


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

As of yesterday, very little if any. They got rain/warm temps on Monday/Tuesday that wiped out the foot of snow they just got the week before.


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

I can't take my sled out there. No snow on top. Bring your cleats. We need a couple inches of snow.


----------

